# Wie viel Gramm sind 2,3/4 lbs



## Auangler (2. März 2005)

Hallo Angler,#h 
ich habe mal wieder eine Frage an euch und zwar wie viel Gramm sind 2,3/4 lbs|kopfkrat .


Habt ihr eine Formel zum ausrechnen oder eine Ahnung;+ .Ihr könnt auch schätzen.

M.f.G.

Auangler,
Lars...
SCHUSS UND DANKE!!!|wavey:


----------



## rob (2. März 2005)

*AW: Wie viel Gramm sind 2,3/4 lbs*

80 gramm kannst du damit sicher noch werfen!
lg rob


----------



## Zanderandre (2. März 2005)

*AW: Wie viel Gramm sind 2,3/4 lbs*

1 lds entspricht ca 0,454Kg 
So erechne ich z.b. die Tragkraft bei Stahlvorfächern(die man heutzutage scho binden kann.


----------



## Pilkman (2. März 2005)

*AW: Wie viel Gramm sind 2,3/4 lbs*



			
				Zanderandre schrieb:
			
		

> 1 lds entspricht ca 0,454Kg
> So erechne ich z.b. die Tragkraft bei Stahlvorfächern(die man heutzutage scho binden kann.



Nur dass man mit einer 2,75lbs-Rute keine 1,2 Kilo mehr werfen kann...  

Auangler ging es um den Zusammenhang zwischen der Testkurve einer Rute, die ebenfalls in englischen Pfund angegeben wird und dem damit korrespondierenden Wurfgewicht.


----------



## Seelachsfänger (2. März 2005)

*AW: Wie viel Gramm sind 2,3/4 lbs*



			
				Auangler schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Angler,#h
> ich habe mal wieder eine Frage an euch und zwar wie viel Gramm sind 2,3/4 lbs|kopfkrat .
> 
> 
> ...



ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass 1 IBS ca. 32g. wurfgewicht sind... also wären wir bei 2,75IBS bei einem wg von knapp 90g


----------



## Zanderandre (2. März 2005)

*AW: Wie viel Gramm sind 2,3/4 lbs*

Sorry,(Pilkman) habe nicht gelesen,das es nur um Ruten geht!  
Also mein vorheriger Beitrag bezieht sich nur auf die Tragkraft(deshalb auch Vorfach erwähnt)
               ------------------------------------------------
Gruß Zanderandre


----------



## schomi (2. März 2005)

*AW: Wie viel Gramm sind 2,3/4 lbs*

Hallo,
1 lb sind aufgerundet 454g 
2,75 lbs sind 1248,5g das ist die Testkurve
das teilt man duch 16 und erhält 78g Wurfgewicht.


Gruß
Reinhold


----------

